

Launching Webunal - ollethunberg
http://www.webunal.com/

======
Skywing
Interesting concept. Personally, I wouldn't ever use it for anything serious,
but perhaps for comical purposes.

The color scheme is very light, too. Perhaps a little bit more contrast.

~~~
ollethunberg
thanks for the feedback! yes - the idea is for it to be more of a "fun" app
("seinfeld humor"). But we also wanted to leave it open for more serious
stuff, exposing cyber bullying, or just a friendly dispute with your neighbor.

------
ollethunberg
So my brother and I have been building this site for a while. Let us know what
you think, is it a viable concept?

------
what-to-do
Looks entertaining.

